# A Replay of the Planet5D Interview



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7291"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7291" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7291"></a></div>
<p><strong>Planet 5D Podcast

</strong>Here I am talking to Mitch at <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com">Planet5D</a> for his podcast. This was live yesterday, this is the replay.</p>
<p>*warning… I babble on for about an hour. :)</p>
<p><iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/30021796" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen allowFullScreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## spam (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting to see you "live", and many well considered answers. Pity about the guy doing the interview though, he seemed pretty uniformed.


----------



## daniosauris (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, it was a pretty frustrating watch unfortunately, as the interviewer stumbled through reading out the questions and understanding a lot of what he was talking about. Not to mention the annoying ads that would appear every 5-10 minutes and a generally user-unfriendly website.


----------



## kairofilms (Oct 5, 2011)

Just what were you not telling when you said "an EF mount camera would definitely be wanted.....however...ehh, I can't say everything." You were obviously withholding something. You've already stated on the website that the Nov 3rd ann. will probably be two video cameras, one EF, and the other PL mount. If you've already stated that then what are you not telling? What have you heard concerning the coast of the two cameras? The reason I'm asking is b/c I'm gearing up to shoot an Independent movie on a very low budget. I was going to buy the 5D ii with one or two nice lenses. However, if the new canon video is going to be full-frame and in my coast range I would like to wait since I don't to buy at this very moment.

Thanks 
Joshua


----------



## kairofilms (Oct 6, 2011)

:'(


----------

